# Puppy ate plastic



## BobbyBoy (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi, I am just after some advice please. We have a 9 week old Cockapoo, Bobby. On Friday he managed to get a hold of one of my daughters toys. It was a small piece of hard plastic slightly bigger than a 5pence piece. Stupidly I tried to coax him with a bit of hot dog thinking he would spit it out but it had the opposite effect and he swallowed it. We have been checking each and every poo he has had since but it hasn’t come out. He is eating/drinking as normal. Pooing and weeing as normal and his behaviour is completely normal too. I have contacted our vet who suggested we wait until tomorrow and if he still hasn’t pooped it out to contact them again. I just wanted to know has anything similar happened to anyone’s else’s pooch as we are worried sick 😔


----------

